# Have you noticed?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

That the older you get, the further away your feet become when putting your socks on!..

And?......

ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The taller ladders are, and the roof of the MH is higher, I hear these complaints all the time, so I tell him to keep off ladders and roofs.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> That the older you get, the further away your feet become when putting your socks on!..
> 
> And?......
> 
> ray.


......and it's even more frustrating when you can't reach your feet to cut your toe-nails!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

autostratus said:


> ......and it's even more frustrating when you can't reach your feet to cut your toe-nails!


I´ve had that trouble for years Gillian, arthritis in the spine prevents me bending, arthritic hip prevents the lifting. :frown2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I consider myself very lucky that I can still bend over; keeping my legs straight; and lay my hands flat on the floor between my legs. 

It's not been a great life skill I agree but until very recently my 20yo son couldn't even touch his toes! He is getting in great shape at the moment though as he applies for Officer Training in the British Army at the end of the month so has lost just under 2 stone getting ready. Once he gets accepted then the REAL fitness starts mind!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> I consider myself very lucky that* I can still bend over; keeping my legs straight; and lay my hands flat on the floor between my legs.
> *
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Just tried it - can still do it - at 75


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Just tried it - can still do it - at 75


Now THAT is impressive Geoff









I'm not sure I'll be able to do it when I get to that mark!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never seen the fascination of being able to touch your toes with straight legs, the good lord gave us knees for a reason


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I can touch my toes with straight legs easily, getting back up again no way!.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Is there a floor ?

I struggle to walk on it

Never mind touch my toes 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It is getting up from sitting cross legged without using support that evades me at the moment, but training continues.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Doing my morning ablutions, I found my backside also seems to be further away too, and there is a protuberance stopping me seeing bits of me I used to be able to see.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Doing my morning ablutions, I found my backside also seems to be further away too, and there is a protuberance stopping me seeing bits of me I used to be able to see.


Look in a mirror Kev.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Now THAT is impressive Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its that young Polish Blonde he's with. Keeps him on his toes.  Or off em.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Can still touch my toes, get up off the floor etc etc. Mr Patp couldn't until ........


I persuaded him to go to a physiotherapist (not a chiropractor who off short term relief) and get treated. She then recommended him to attend the same classes in Clinical Pilates that I was attending, on her recommendation, for my sciatica.


I cannot overstate how wonderful these classes, run by qualified physiotherapists, are. You are assessed and given a personal programme tailored to your particular needs. We attend the "rehab" sessions for people with conditions that need careful monitoring. Only 4 in our class so that the physio can see what each one of us is doing.


One lady could not walk, without wearing her boot, after breaking her ankle. She put the boot on when she got out of bed and only took it off when she went to bed at night. She now does a full routine of exercises without her boot on. Her sons tell her she has grown a couple of inches since she has been attending the sessions. She had lots of different issues to do with her back, legs arms etc but all have improved immensely, as have ours 


The added bonus, for me and the lady in question, is that it is run by a very nice young man


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Just tried it - can still do it - at 75


Beat you by one year Geoff:grin2:

Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m thinking of returning to the gym to swim

But I no longer drive, and of course Albert would take me, and stop to let me out 

But I can’t get of the car unless the door is fully opened

Which means I can’t drive alone without a disabled badge 

Because I can’t get out in the narrow spaces 

And I’ve lost confidence in driving

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks so a massive loss Sandra, not being able to drive.

Is it too late to turn it around? Even if you just drove around and home again, keep your hand in till you can tackle stopping elsewhere?

I assume you have a disabled badge?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No I don’t jean

I sort of feel I’d need to be much worse 

But how much worse ?

Once I get going I’m ok for a bit 

I need to stagger out of the stiffness

To far and I’m in trouble , with pain and stiffness 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If not having a disabled badge means you stop driving...... I'd get one! It sounds to me that you'd qualify when your mobility is so impaired.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sandra, my daughter is a physio and she tells us that getting a disabled badge is very straightforward. It is all about declaring your difficulties with walking a distance. Chris could have had one, after his heart attack because his breathing was impaired for a while.


I think most good driving schools run a "confidence boosting" programme.


----------

